# rotor vs sram crankset



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, for the same price, I can buy sram red crank bb30 (not the exogram) or rotor 3D + bb30.. I dont know the rotor crankset but it seems pretty good ?? 
thanks


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

I love the Red, but I really really like the Rotor a bit more. You can't go wrong with either, if it were my choice I would go Rotor I just like having something a bit different. Rotor with Q-rings = sexy...


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have run both, and like the Rotor better.


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

shotojs78 said:


> hi, for the same price, I can buy sram red crank bb30 (not the exogram) or rotor 3D + bb30.. I dont know the rotor crankset but it seems pretty good ??
> thanks


Since you are posting this in the Cervelo thread, I have to ask: What frame and year? *If it's a BBRight frame the SRAM Red BB30 won't fit.*


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

The Rotor, without a doubt. Mark my words, you will shred bottom brackets with the SRAM crank and eventually have to get a new frame. Rotor or Dura Ace only on BBright and with the native bottom brackets. Stay away from the "adapter kits."


----------

